

Sudoku Solver in python - john_p
http://www.codingismycraft.com/2013/05/11/sudoku-solver-in-python/

======
greenyoda
The code is missing one of the "groups". There should be 27 (one for each of
the 9 rows, columns and 3x3 squares), but there are only 26. The missing one
is the column [8 ... 80].

Probably the most famous Sudoku program is Peter Norvig's, also written in
Python:

<http://www.norvig.com/sudoku.html>

~~~
john_p
Good catch... I've changed already.. thx

------
wslh
In my opinion the most impressive sudoku solver in Python is the one using Z3:
<http://rise4fun.com/Z3Py/tutorialcontent/guide#h210>

Less than 30 lines of code just specifying what is a Sudoku game is!

------
jmelloy
A few years ago I wrote a sudoku solver using the Knuth Dancing Limks
algorithm. It's kind of a fun project, and I included an option to output the
board as it recurses.

<http://cavernum.net/dlsudoku/>

